# Adiviná donde está... (VI)



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Excelente la seleccion musical, considereme invitado siempre que esten Los Who !



Con mucho gusto...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Blacks...virtuales y reales...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Salu :cheers:


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Gracias Pablito por Samantha!! compartimos horas de estudio con esa muchacha!! 

buenas noches me estoy retirando del trabajo 

Javi ni la mas minima idea de donde queda ese balcon.... lindo pa colgar calzones de abuela no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas noches Letty, que descanse ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que rica esa Porter!!! :cheers:

Gracias Pablito 

Cordón si señor!!! La conoce??? 




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

me suena para el lado del eje uruguay y fernandez crespo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno muchachada voy cantando la retirada troesma ud. cierra?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si Pablito, yo cierro con el Turco...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ta mañana...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... ta mañana muchachos... 

No es por el lado de Uruguay y Fernandez Crespo, es del otro lado, y del otro lado... jejeje


.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Paaa, yo que sé dónde está eso, cuando ponen esas cosas me matan, no soy de mirar detalles, pero bueno, voy a seguir pensando dónde es.

Por cierto, recién me doy cuenta que cerró el otro boliche, nadie me pegó el chiflido, que feo che jeje

Abrazo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas, buenas como está la barra bolichera?, en que andan... Germán mil disculpas por no incluirte en la presentaciòn .
Tato para el otro lado se me ocurre la calle Minas o Salto podrà ser?
Dejo la imagen, mientras aguardo que se arrimen voy prendiendo la màquina de cafè y el horno que creo que el troesma va a hacer unas pizzas :banana:..




Tatito said:


> Lo tienen a este??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias barra bolicheraaaaaaaaaaaa... donde estan todos?? 48 horas sin visitantes?? Percy se me fué no sé adonde, el Almirón está durmiendo en el fondo... las sillas estan todas arriba de las mesas... 

Genteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...



.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno vine el acertijo ni idea.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola Rodri... viste a alguno de los muchachos y muchachas por ahi?? Creo que estamos re abandonados... jejejeje.

Bueno, les dejo una ampliación visual a ver si alguien la vió... 











.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... primera vez que no hay NADIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS durante tanto tiempo ... ¿será el frío? hno:

Les cuento que lo de cortar el Adiviná a los 1000 post en este hilo me parece bien, uso el argumento de SebaFun: nos obliga a reiniciar, sumar alguna que otra nota de color y agregarle condimentos al juego. Pero bueno, si la mayoría quiere seguir ... se hará así. 

El comendimento nuevo de este boliche me encantó. ¡¡Me encantó lo de la rockolaaaa! "Aquí está su disco, buenos días señor Bello ..." Pido Dancing in the streets por Van Halen o Mick Jagger/David Bowie. ¿Pué sé? (Asumo que tiene que ser retro la onda ... no?

El acertijo: conste que yo no recuerdo las coordenadas que dijeron: hoy en el bondi vi por Cerro Largo y Fernández Crespo algo medio parecido, así que si no es ... vayan aprontando las cámaras para la próxima!!

Bye!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas Profe!!! Que bueno verte por acá... no se que pasa que el finde estuvimos sin concurrencia, debe ser el frío si, o que el Troésma y Emilio y Pablito estuvieron ocupados, pero nada que no se pueda revertir... jejeje

Comprendido el argumento del corte del Adivina a los 1000 post, de todos modos creo no hace falta, pero cuando lleguemos al post 999 lo echamos a votación popular y listo... 

El acertijo... mmmm... te diría que por donde está, no pasa ninguna linea de omnibus, y está del otro lado de 18, siempre dentro de los limites del Cordón... 

A jugarrrrrrrrrr 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas tardes como están, yo no estuve porque anda con los tramites para el teléfono público del cheboli: 














Repito lo que dije el sábado por calle Minas o Salto Tatingui


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Opa... habias tirado dirección?? no lo vi, que salame!!!

No es por Minas ni por Salto... pero si mirás el mapa no estas taaaan lejos de esas dos calles... 


Excelente lo del telefono!!! Ya te lo dieron con la numeración de ocho dígitos?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^Jejejeje, este es solo para llamar Tatingui, vuelvo en un rato, pero tirame una pista es paralela a las calles que dije o perpendicular


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

¿Sera por Galicia?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Paralelamente... paralelamente... paralelamente... 



Estoy en la hora de la gula dulce... sirvansé el que quiera... 












.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

URU_RODRI said:


> ¿Sera por Galicia?


Venite para el lado Sur de 18 de Julio, Rodri... 



.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Sos malo Tatito quiero una de esas de verdad Grrr :lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

jejeje me sirvo 1 y digo Tacuarembo entre constituyente y guayabos. Recien pase por ahi


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

jejeje... ahi va!!! No me digas que te fuiste a recorrer el Cordón hasta que la encontraras!!! jejeje











Va pelotaaaaaaaaa!!!



.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Dale Pablito te esperamos! kay:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

jeje no estoy aca por temas de trabajo, cuando regrese a casa subo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Dale Pablito aguardamos tranquilos!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno acá dejo:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y barra bolichera por donde andan? Ceci, Tatin, Letty, Troesma, Emilio, URU...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Here I am ... ¿cómo andás, Pablín? ¿Tomamos algo? Yo quiero un té de frutas ...

¿Dónde están El Troesma, Emilio, Letty? Los extraño 

A ver ... el acertijo ... hummmmm .... empecemos: ¿Aguada?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Profe , bueno le sirvo el te de Frutas entonces, deme un minuto, mientras tanto vaya pensando otro barrio ya que no es Aguada ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uuuufffff... estuvo dificil para conseguir los sobrecitos acá en el rrioba, pero al final en el almacén del gallego Valerio había:




































Pensó otro barrio profe :angel:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡Ayyyyyyyyyy, Pablitooooooooooooo!!!!! :nuts: ¡¡¡Sos fuera de serie!!!

Tante grazie!! Bueno, tomemos el té. Para mí, de frutos rojos 

Barrio: no es Aguada ... es costero, o céntrico? O andamos por el far west?????


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, frutos rojos entonces 

Respecto al barrio, esta en uno de esos clásicos, cuando a uno le dicen pensà en un barrio de Montevideo, seguro muchos piensan en éste, no es costero es mas bien de viviendas...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uh, qué subjetivo eso ... uno piensa en los barrios que conoce mejor, porque vive/vivió o porque tiene alguna ligazón afectiva con ellos ... 

A ver, a ver, entonces ...:

1) costero no (se excluye Pocitos, Buceo, Malvín, Carrasco)
2) me huele a que Centro, Ciudad Vieja tampoco (por lo de las viviendas)
3) Te digo Reducto, Unión (viví allí :lol

Dicho esto, brindo contigo con el último sorbo de té. Me voy a dormir! Buenas noches, Pablín!!

(Y ojalá mañana aparezca la barra bolichera a pleno. Se les extraña, gente!!)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok profe, brindemos con el ùltimo sorbo de tè, excelente razonamiento en los dos primeros items, lamentablemente el tercero no es correcto, pero bueno mañana lo liquidamos , que descanse profe :wave:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas, buenas como está la barra bolichera, Percy vamos limpiando las mesas que hoy va a estar templado y podemos armar las mesas en la terraza, mientras aguardamos a la barra del peine fino...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo diria que es por Pando y Guadalupe...por ahi. saludos a todos , ando corriendo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Como está troesma, no es por ahí pero no anda lejos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Digamos que es en la vuelta?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma, cruce Gral Flores, vio que le conseguí tanque y con letras...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

_Hola...Hola..._veo que no hay nadie bueno yo los espero con un mate.

_¡¿Pablito puede ser en Jacinto Vera?!_


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto URU, es Jacinto Vera, solo faltan las calles, pasame un mate...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Dale ya te lo paso.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablito!!! Veo que andás por ahí ... saquemos las mesas y tomemos algo afuera, daleeee!!! 

Estoy esperando que UruRodri diga algo, parece que él está por acertar. Rodrigo, dale, no te hagas esperar más hno:

¿Y el resto de la barra? Abrazos para todos, y a ver si aparecen!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Profe, con el Percy ya habíamos acomodado la terraza:













Me parece que Rodri no llegó al cheboli todavía, tire alguna lleca del Jacinto , que a propósito coincide con el santoral de hoy...

Que se sirve?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Aaaaaaahhhhhh, qué nivel!! Mirá la vista que tiene el cheboli :nuts: Así nos inspiramos. Mire, Míster: ud. está para el Santoral, y yo le tiro con la Historia, porque hoy ... 17 de agosto, muerte de San Martín.

¿Será por la Av. San Martín? 

:cheers: Tecito de frutas. Limón estaría bien ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Profe. por mas que sea anvirsario de la muerte del Gral, no es por ahi, cruce la Av del otro general...

Ya sale el tè...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

saludos apurados para todos...los extranho...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

troesmaaa... por acá se lo extraña también


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola a todos!!!! veo que se extrañan y nombran entre si y no nombran al super star gatohno:

:lol::lol::lol:

No se ni donde es jacinto vera asi que en esta como hace muchas solo vengo a comer....Esas galletitas de tatito espero que no se hayan agotado, y una buena taza de te dulce me vendria estupendo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Seba!! con ese gorrito como no s elo va a extranahar !!! :banana::banana::dance:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Perdonen que no llege Pablito es por Arenal Grande?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Seba!! con ese gorrito como no s elo va a extranahar !!! :banana::banana:


:lol::lol::lol:
:hug: 
uruguay, tenes que crearte un thread con tus fotos que son muy buenas(cambio de tema como loco) asi se crea el subforo de fotografia y por sobre todo disfrutamos de tus fotos hermosas de las cuales una vez nos pasastes el linkkay:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

buenassssss, Seba vos estas siempre presente:












Al menos cuando miramos a Aslam, el minino del cheboli nos acordamos de vos 


URU no es A Grande


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah que lindo!

Pablito anda cerca de A Grande?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No URU


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Al menos cuando miramos a *Aslam*, el minino del cheboli nos acordamos de vos


Aslam no era el leon de Narnia?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es que este gaito es primo lejano del león de Narnia :lol:... entre felinos es la cosa....

Que me dice del acertijo Tatin...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tenez Razon Tatito!

Pablito cerca o por Boulevard General Artigas?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si relativamente cerca...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Es que este gaito es primo lejano del león de Narnia :lol:... entre felinos es la cosa....
> 
> Que me dice del acertijo Tatin...


^^ :lol:

Del acertijo ni idea, estoy recontra perdido... como eran más o menos las pistas??


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Jacinto Vera y relativa mente cerca de Boulevard General Artigas


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> Bueno acá dejo:


Traigo! :banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Por Pedernal?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Donde andara Emilio?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Cufré???



.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, people!!! ¿Mateamos en el cheboli? ¿Dónde están Emilio y Letty? Paso lista, faltan hoy: Troesma, con aviso. GFd08??? Germ-mán? Espectro? Apersónensennnnnnnnnnn :lol: 

@SebaFun: mató tu nuevo look ... pero muy invernal. Ya es tiempo que vayas presentando la colección primavera-verano.

Ni idea del acertijo ... solamente paso a saludar. Besos a todos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Solo le digo una cosa Pablito, lo he visto dos millones de veces mas o menos y se le sacado fotos varias veces...y no me acuerdo donde esta...
@ Seba: muchas gracias, vamos a ver que podemos inventar.... habria que ver de que podria ser el thread...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno URU andas cerca, no es exactamente Pedernal pero es por ahi...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Por Lorenzo Fernandez?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto URU, faltaría la esquina pero ta :banana: Figurita es la esquina, avanti es tu turno


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

hola gente linda!! ando perdida... problemas laborales, de salud y tengo el humor con hipo :nuts:... pero estamos trabajando en eso.:bash::nuts:


besos


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Quien es Avanti? Me toca?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^Avanti es adelante, si te toca a vos URU :yes:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno perdon en un rato subo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

_Facil_...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Pablín, el video ya lo arreglé. Creo que ahora se ve. Fijaste, salimos TODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS

Pablín, eso queda por tu barrio, por Cerrito ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy bueno Ceci, la tengo a la Grace pero esta version de Libertango !!! no... rarisima y muy digna por cierto. Parque rodo -cordon?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si Profe es por el rrioba :banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:applause: :applause: :applause:, excelente Profe. Troesma lo vi bien con el cassin, tres bandas hizo ...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Yo tamb vivo en el Cerrito :banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Sede de Cerrito F.C????


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no URU


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aguada, centro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Parque rodo o cordon?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma Cerrito como dijo Ceci


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

General Flores y Santiago Sierra ???


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Sí! Por Santiago Sierra!!! No recuerdo esquina ...

¿Viste el video del cheboli? Vos aparecés en una mesa con Letty :lol:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Quien sale con Letty?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^

Vossssssssssssssssssssssss :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien URU el antiguo edificio de la Sociedad Filantropica C Colon:














Ah picaron conocías a Letty y no decías nada :lol:

Avanti es tu turno URU


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Larobi said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Vossssssssssssssssssssssss :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yo? Jajaja

Perdonen que me demoro hasta mañana


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah mirá !! no la tenia che ! bueno, que le vamos a hacer esperaremos hasta manhana...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Donde está?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Ah mirá !! no la tenia che ! bueno, que le vamos a hacer esperaremos hasta manhana...


No tiene que esperar.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

todo bien, Rodri. Mirá que saliste elegante en la filmanción del cheboli, eh??? :lol::lol:

Bueno, luego posteo otras cosas retro, pero retro-raras. Hay que crear clima para el 24 :nuts: Grace Jones cantando Libertango es lo suficientemente raro, verdad???

Habrá más para este boletín. 

Rodri, esperamos tu acertijo!! Hasta mañana, entonces


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

URU_RODRI said:


> Donde está?



¡¡¡Ahhhhh!!! pero no cumpliste con tu palabra!!! :lol:

Traigo para acá. Che, ni idea ...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno sali elegante jaja

Ya esta el acertijo Larobí.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno posteamos todos jutos!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Colonia del sacramento? puerta de entrada? o sino la fortaleza de santa teresa??

O es en montevideo?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya se donde es, en punta carretas, !!! en el monumento de el genocidio judio o algo asi?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Muy bien Seba el puente que esta en ese monumento!!
Adelante Seba!!!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

El Gato volvio con todo!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

:banana::banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Seba es un templo,iglesia???


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^:yes:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Montevideo?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No... creo que estas jugando muy bien, de ahi el llanto porque en poco me descubris:lol:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Gatooooooooo!!!! ¿Dónde estás en el video que puse? No te vi hno:

Iglesia ... Mmmmm ... medio rarita ... Canelones? Soca?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!1 Que facil me la sacaron!!!

Bien ahi larobi!!!!:hug:









Por otro lado en el video yo estaba en un disco dance, aun no habia llegado:yes:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Me encanta la Iglesia de Soca, nunca fui ... a ver si me hago un safari algún día. 

Seba, así que estabas en una disco-dance??? Mmmmm ... a mi juego me llamaron ... Vieron que estoy de VJ? Me encargo de los videos retro-raros para ambientar la fiesta del 24, acá en el boliche Adiviná. 

Mientras busco algo para postear, vaaaaaa ... un regalo para SebaFun y Uruguay360, que se han declarado fanas de la onda disco!!! Aquí va ... una de Donna Summer, "I feel love" ... Pero Larobi no va a postear una nostalgiosa embolante así nomás, esto es "I feel love" pero por un grupo tan raro como bueno. Y ya se enteraron por qué Percy juntaba tantos tubos de PVC. ¡Ah, la que canta es la sobrina de Percy, que tiene un grupejo que se llama Venus Hum. Y los pitufos de cara azul son los que vinieron a arreglar las tuberías, se llevaron tooooodo. Pero se les perdona, son los Blue Man Group ... ! Ahí va, que disfruten, otro retro-raroooo, raroooo


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Buenisimo regalo larobi!!!!! siempre soñe ir a un baile donde salte asi de los tamborcitos para tocar.

Por otro lado esa cancion queria escuchar hace tiempo, gracias!!!:hug:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Seba, qué bueno que te haya gustado!!! El cover de Donna Summer está genial . 

El acertijo es muuuuuy fácil. Ahí va ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si tan facil como lindo. El edificio encima de la sucursal del Banco Republica, en Avda Itlalia y Francisco Solano Lopez.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡Coooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrectoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!:banana::banana:

Recontra fácil, pero no podía faltar en este ciclo (o en cualquiera) del Adiviná. Es una preciosura!

Míster, hágase algunos minutos para escuchar esta versión de I feel love de Donna Summer que puse más arriba. Está dedicado a los fanas del disco, como ud, como yo, como ... _(siguen firmas)_


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muuuy buena la version Ceci, estas hecha un demonio, te lo dije pero te lo repito.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No se me enoja si la seguimos mañana?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por supuesto que no... seguimos manhana !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas, buenas...
Ya subo troesma...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Buen día, Troesma y Pablito! Va mateeeeeeeeeeee ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Profe , venga ese mate yo voy dejando el acertijo:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿En el Cerrito de la Victoria? No sé en qué parte ... hno:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si profe cerrito


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

tire calles


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

General Flores?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que yo diria frente al Cuartel de Blandengues...


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ tal cual es del lado derecho de la calle cuando venís! jajaja


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

A claro... Ya se donde muy bien Uruguay veremos si esta bien!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno por aproximación acertó el troesma, así es Gral Flores esq Garcia de Zuniga. Avanti es su turno...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdoneme pero gral flores esq garcia de zunhiga no es frente al cuartel de blandengues? como que por aproximacion? momentito !!!:nuts::banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es otro Garcia de Zuniga, la otra esquina es Bruno Mendez troesma...
Hoy finalmente pasé por el cine de Ibicuy, hermosos alto-relieves, lástima el estado en que están, estos tipos no saben el patrimonio que tienen entre-manos...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Perdòn lei cualquier cosa :lol: :nuts:, tiene toda la razòn :yes: en buena ley acertó troesma :angel: :lol: :lol: :lol:...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

No se haga el vivo con el Troesma, mire que SOY LA LEY ACÁ ... :bash: 

(además, perdónelo ... debe andar nerviosooo ... atragantado con merenguitos ... tenga piedad :lol::lol::lol


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uhy, perdón mal yo, mal yo... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Una bromita Pablito ! vio que le salio defensora, no? :lol::lol:
Viste que lindo frente el radio city? estuve adentro el otro dia, adentro tiene bajorrelieves en algo que parece cobre, que no recuerdo si son de Belloni o alguien conocido tambien.
bueno ahora subo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejejeje vi que tiene defensora :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hermoso edificio el del cine troesma, me gustaría conocer el interior, habrá que hacerse evangelista :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

y !!! yo pedi para bautizarme !!! bueno, ahi va...seguimos la serie equina...


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

buenas tardes.... quien está comiendo merengues? que riiiico!

tengo antojito de bizcotelas!! ... si hasta nostalgía de esas cosas hay hoy!!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Letty, te extranhamos !!! Hola Rodrigo! No es CV...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Letty!!!, que alegría verla por aquí , veremos que podemos hacer por su antojo....

Troesma Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nnnnno maestro, cerca...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

letty chiruste said:


> buenas tardes.... quien está comiendo merengues? que riiiico!
> 
> tengo antojito de bizcotelas!! ... si hasta nostalgía de esas cosas hay hoy!!!


Letty!!!!!! Volvisteeeee!!! :banana:

Dear Letty, lo del merengue no fue literal, ¡¡no se ponga la servilleta en la falda !! :lol:... hice un chiste futbolero: al Real Madrid le dicen Merengue, los Merengues ... Y estaba jugando Peñarol con Real Madrid. Pero la broma fue medio jodida, porque yo dije que el Troesma se había atragantado con merengues y ... cha chánnnn ... se cumplió la profecía del gol merengue, con autoría de De María


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver si es de su agrado Letty....













Esa águila es muy subjetiva, por el sanatorio de La Española troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El aguila subjetiva se halla para el otro lado...se alejó...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Plaza de Maldonado o Durazno troesma, están rodeados por los pichichos :lol:...

Aguada?


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Gracias Ceci por la explicación yo ya estaba pensando en merengues con dulce de leche y un hilito de chocolate.... jaja :banana::banana:


Gracias Pablin!! que ricas esas plantillitas!! 


del acertijo no tengo ni la mas mínima idea!!:nuts:

sigo trabajando :bash:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Que rico todo eso Pablito!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Jeje! la plaza de Pando, de aquella salida mia para aquellos lados... volvamos al acertijo...les digo...centro.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Gracias Pablín por las plantillas ... me muero por esas que se mojan en el chocolate :nuts::nuts::nuts:

Acertijo: ¿Centro, edificio público, por 18?

(¿el que está en la plaza es el Troesma comiendo un merengue? Ah, ésta es la fotografía de sus fantasías frustradas, que se subliman con esta imagen producto de su imaginación ... ya entendí :lol

(Chiste, Troesma! Va con ooooondaaaaa)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro. si... edificio privado, fue famoso por su anterior uso. ahora es muy conocido tambien...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿El Día?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolutamente si !!!!
grande maestra ! su turno !


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Bueno, mientras busco algo, pongan algo en la rockola, así vamos entrando en clima ... oh yeah!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿¿¿¿Y???? ¿La música, para cuándo? hno: Maaaaaaaaaal uds., hay que darle vida a la rockola!!!

Acá está el acertijo: esto parece el horóscopo chino, porque es puro bicho! Y seguimos con los animales, otro caballo más y van ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero el hijo del turco ya estaba subido ?? increible.. ya decia yo que con esa segunda la sacaba, son muy pocas las iglesias con tanta gente subida, no? linda foto ademas. su turno, pero yo me retiro hasta manhana Pablin! salu la baraa !!! siq uiere deje algo que alguien siempre cae y quien le dice que no me de una vuelta...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Lindo acertijo con remate histórico, además! Todos ellos me saludaban al entrar y salir del IPA, son muy educaditos!

Y felicitaciones como siempre, Pablín!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias estimados , subo así la van pensando:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Para mí esta última es la cúpula de la iglesia metodista que está pegadita al Gaucho en 18 y Constituyente.

Che por cierto, de la iglesia de la Aguada yo hice un hilo hace tiempo, decí que no miré el "Adiviná..." que si no andaba clarito. Por cierto la fachada de la última foto no tiene nada que ver con la actual, pues le "cortaron" un pedazo del frente (torres incluidas) para hacer el ensanche de Av. Libertador (Ex Agraciada). Las imagenes las conservaron y las colocaron nuevamente


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Excelente Emilio es ahí mismo la Iglesia metodista de Constituyente y Barrios Amorin, avanti es tu turno


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Ya que la cosa va de cruces les dejo otra... y me voy a la cama ¡Hasta mañana!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me suena che.... para ir cortando camino... centro o CV?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito, me llevo la de la iglesia para u360.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lleve troesma, lleve


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

No es Ciudad Vieja y no sé si técnicamente es el centro... yo diría que sí, pero por ahí me traicionan los límites exactos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fernandez Crespo esquina Paysandú.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola como anda el cheboli????

Bueno Emilio el acertigo no tengo idea.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmmm, no serà por la zona de la torre de Antel?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por donde decis vos Pablito? Hola a todos !!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Como anda troesma, yo digo por Panamá entre Cuareim y Rondeau, me pareció ver algo muy parecido al acertijo, va mate....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la flauta!! calle Panamá !! bue.. esperemos lo de Emilio...rico ese mate, eh?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

jejeje, tiene algo ahí para despuntar el vicio, ahora en un rato sale el fainà que hizo el Almiròn estuvo moliendo garbanzos desde hoy de mañana :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y..hoy es el dia... es mas en un ratito salgo pal San Pedro...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo me lanzo con uruguay...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No conozco el bar, es por sus pagos troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

unas empanaditas de ayer le sirven? quedaron de carne picante...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo quiero empanadas de ayer!!!! quedan mas ricas aun, no te quedo pizza de ayer tambien uruguay¿?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El San Pedro??? la patria fundacional del fainá y de la milanesa de síntesis!! por favor...8 de octubre esquina Felipe Sanguinetti.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No tengo el gusto de tan noble establecimiento gastronómico, pero menos aún de la milanga de síntesis :nuts: insegnante spiega!!!...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Mandame una Muzarela Pablito Jajaja


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola a todos, holaaaa ... paso a saludar. Ni idea acerca del acertijo de hoy, pero ya me sirvo mi fainá


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

No les había contado que estoy saboreando el fainá posta-posta ... el Almirón trajo a su primo de Génova (el tipo se llama Almirone ) y acá lo grabé mientras cocinaba la farinata, que así se llama por esos pagos, donde dicen que se originó. Otro tano que andaba en la vuelta se acercó al cheboli y empezó a contar la historia de la farinata mientras Almirone laburaba y laburaba ... Ni les cuento lo bueno que quedó esta farinata (alias fainá) ... :nuts:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La farinata de Almirone !!! (pronunciar Almirone con gran acento italiano...) he vuelto del ritual fainistico que incluyo faina comun, con muzza, con oregano, etc ademas de las consabidas blacks bien frias. El que no aparece ni por decreto es el Emilio che, que hacemos, vamos a pasar toda la noche hablando de comida y esperando al embajador???


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenasssss... que rico ese fainá che!!! Se sentía el olorcito desde la esquina cuando uiba llegando :lol::lol:

Ya me estoy por ir a mirar una peli con la patrona y a comer unos raviolitos con carusso... pero mientras actualizo algunos hilos... me acodo al mostrador con ustedes 

Troésma, ya estan frias esas black´s?? :cheers:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Excelente video Profe, me gusta el utensilio de Almirone para entreverar la masa :lol:, bueno acá le dejo unas pociones que mandó el Almirone:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Tatin , troesma o tatin si tienen algo para ir posteando....


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Paaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! ¡Que delicia, Pablín, gracias por esa porción! No se si notaste que Almirone usaba abundante aceite de oliva en la bandeja ... ¿viste que lo sacó como de un bidón? :nuts: 

Tatito, divinas tus fotos del Lecoq. Mil años que no voy, debería repetir el paseo ...

¿Y el acertijo? Emilio no aparece hno: ¿Andará bien? ¡¡¡Emilio, arriba el ánimo!!! La barra te espera, dale que queda fainá con aceite de oliva


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ud dice que era de oliva, lo noté muy amarillo y el tarro del que lo sacó mejor ni hablamos...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias Profe... me alegro que te gustaran, el miercoles fuimos con la Chiruste que anduvo por acá por casa visitando, y despues aprovechamos la tarde primaveral para llevar a la pequeñita a ver animales 

Emilio la barra te exhorta a presentarteeeeeee... donde andas?¿?¿

Yo tengo alguna cosita en el baul para ir moviendo, pero ya me voy a ir en breves y no los quiero dejar colgados... asi que otro que tire y pegueeeeeeee



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo solamente pienso en las personas que entren desprevenidas al hilo y lean todo esto... y si son de otro pais ni hablar....que diran? estos se volvieron locos !!!
volviendo a lo importante... las blacks estan en su temperatura, ni heladas ni tibias... abrimos dos de una nomas... ese bidon que usa Almiron ...ahi guardaba el aceite de la fritanga... despues le cuento de que se trata la milanga de sintesis... voy a buscar que puedo tener...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Que rico!!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok troesma, voy trayendo los vasos que puse a enfriar...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno ya está todo pronto, aguardemos por el acertijo del troesma o si aparece Emilio


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acuña de Figueroa y Asunción


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeero, todo al reves !! ahora chequee y escribi mal la primera vez , quise poner Eduardo Acevedo!!! donde se saca o se sacaba la libreta de conducir. Pablito, usted conoce el puré a la Tatito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien de bien troesma Canelones y Eduardo Acevedo avanti es su turno, creo que la libreta se sigue sacando ahí...

El puré a la Tatone la verdad que no tuve oportunidad de degustarlo, cunado se tomen licencia el Percy y el Almiron, le pediremos a Tatito que se mande un puré a ver que tal...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... Percy estaba por pedir licencia...en cualquier momento puré de Tatone!! 
A ver donde estan los dos gallos, cuidado con el gallo negro...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

¿Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Eso podrà ser Santiago de Chile y San Josè?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Eso es Santiago de Chile y San Jose, efectivamente ! hola Rodrigo!.
Obra de Julio Vilamajó y Pedro Carve. Venga lo suyo Pablito. Excelente.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

te llego lo del msn troesma?

Fácil


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Supongo que Palacio Legislativo pablito, en la columna del frente. No tengo MSN Pablito... a que te referis? y si tengo no recuerdo, ahora veo que si tenia, pero buscame en el google talk con la misma direccion


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto troesma, uno de los mástiles del Palacio Legislativo avanti... 

No, yo configure el msn hoy pero no tengo ni idea como se usa hno: era eso ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, a ver... donde se encuentra La Puntual?? una verdadera garantia.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

a la flauta, ni idea pero tiene pinta de centro sur...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> El puré a la Tatone la verdad que no tuve oportunidad de degustarlo, cuando se tomen licencia el Percy y el Almiron, le pediremos a Tatito que se mande un puré a ver que tal...





uruguay360 said:


> Y... Percy estaba por pedir licencia...en cualquier momento puré de Tatone!!


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Ustedes son mortales... les digo pechuguitas de pollo con puré y le dan más bola al puré que al pollo :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Ustedes son mortales... les digo pechuguitas de pollo con puré y le dan más bola al puré que al pollo :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Jejeje !!! es que el puré suyo es legendario Tatito...!!! :lol::lol:
Y es Centro Sur nomas Pablito... vamos bien...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:, nos intrigó lo de puré a la Tatito


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Será por Ibicuy?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por una paralela a 18, maestro.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me parece que lo veo...pimienta negra...manteca u oliva..por ahi algun grano de mostaza... usted que dice Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y yo le agregaría orégano o perejil, habrá que ver con que se despacha Don Tatito...

Digamos San Josè troesma?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Hola, gente! ¡Cómo se mueve esto, eh! Así que el Tato cocina a la mostaza ... Mmmm ... con papel de plomo, supongo, es una papita, ideal para cuando caen visitas y en dos minutos está todo.

Los Almirone hicieron ñoquis hoy, les dejaron varias porciones en el cheboli. Tienen para la cena ... 









Del acertijo no puedo decir nada porque no puedo ver la imagen hno:. A veces me pasa ... Otra pregunta: ¿dónde anda doña Letty? Se la extraña por aquí ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Voy por el perejil, vamos hasta el fondo y arrancamos un ramito...vió cómo es...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Llegó el facón del puerto...!!!! fetivamente Don Emilio, le tiré un cebo para ver si prendia... y prendió !! venga lo suyo , que ya lo estábamos extranhando...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Muy bien, Don Uruguay... ahí va el nuevo desafío


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Monumento a ...

Bueno más facil es un Monumento ¿no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Si Rodrigo, es un monumento... ¿quién será el merecedor de tan alagadoras palabras?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

O al Papa???


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Monumento a Artigas?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

No, sería demasiado fácil


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Grrr...Por que sale diferente el orden de los post!!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Detenidos Deaparecidos??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

No, tampoco... ¿verdad que es una linda frase?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ :yes:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Jacinto Vera??

Brazo Orientaal??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejos


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ 

Centro,Ciudad Vieja???


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Tampoco


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Te digo que la frase está dedicada a un personaje del siglo XX


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

En la ramba Sur, Parque Rodo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Supongo que a alguien vinculado a la segunda guerra mundial..y en ese contexto diria Franklin Delano Roosevelt... o mas aun a Winston Churchill, pero no me consta un monumento en su honor. Y si, Emilio, es una linda frase.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Bueno, vamos arrimando el Bochín.

Pablito vas mejor encaminado, pero aún estás lejos, por lo menos a unos 30-40 minutos caminando.

Uruguay, sí señor. Es a uno de esos dos que Ud. nombra


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Aunque no me lo pidieron acá les va una ampliación visual. Sólo porque soy bueno


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A Winston Churchill, en la rambla de Kibon...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Afirmativo Central.

Su turno


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenos dias. Veamos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen día troesma, alguna Escuela quizás...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablito., buenos dias. No es una escuela en este caso.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Buenos días!!!! Bien por Emilio que volvió al cheboli ... Felicitaciones al Troesma, otro gol más y van ...

Lindo acertijo, pero ni idea ... ¿es en el Centro? ¿es un edificio de viviendas particulares?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Benos diassssssss... 

Lindo el acertijo, pero creo que nunca lo ví en mi vida...

Por donde era que era?? :nuts:

Este es mi aporte para el desayuno (foto propia, aclaro... jejeje), vayan sirviendosé... 












.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ay, churros !!!! quiero... 
Ceci, si a las dos cosas... edificio privado y centro...
a ver Tatone pongase las pilas.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Sírvase Troésma... 

Edificio privado en el Centro?? mmmm... eso esta en el exterior o en el interior?? Eso puede limitar bastante mi visual... jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nooo, en el exterior por supuesto ! sino no tiene gracia. bien a la vista, sobre la puerta.
Crunch, crunch..


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Sobre la puerta?? A la pucha... al Sur de 18... no?? Es mi zona menos revisada... 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Al norte de 18 Tatito..tu zona mas revisada..


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Al norte de 18 Tatito..*tu zona mas revisada*..


*Ouch!!!*






















mmmmm... paralela a 18??




.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Para mí que es uno sobre 18 mismo ¿no? Más cerca del obelisco que del Ministerio de Salud


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Opa, opa ...qué churros!!! (Me refiero a los comestibles que trajo Tatito, pero bueno, arriba esa autoestima, también va para los hombres de este hilo, qué también :lol

Che, Tatín, acá decimos tanto disparate que al final se desdibuja la línea de la realidad con la ficción ... ¿debo interpretar que si la foto es de tu producción ... esos churros los hicieros vos y Tatita? Si es así, :bow::bow::bow::bow:

Bueno, pero ojo, miren que hay un competidor. Llegó al cheboli un primo de Percy que es de Málaga, y dice que los churros se hacen así ... la tenían a esta forma? Yo no ... Aunque confieso que me dio asquito tanto aceite hirviendo ...








En cuanto al acertijo: 18 por Pablo de María, por ahí. Un más/menos de 2 cuadras, puede ser, Troesma? Y sírvase un churro, mojadito en chocolate, como los del video ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, recuerden que yo utilizo la separacion Centro - Cordon..es decir que si digo centro es de Ejido hacia la CV, y es bien cerquita de 18. Disculpen pero me desconecte por los rayos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y bue... que pasó ???se fueron todos??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Estoy comenzando a dudar si no comenzaron el Adivina VII y me dejaron tirado aca...:banana: Voy a buscar en el foro..


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

troesma no se sienta abandonado, en mi caso ando por el N y sin la note solo 1 pc prestada, en la tarde llego al cheboli


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por favor Pablito !! usted es inimputable !!! pero me siento solito... voy a preparar el mate y en un rato saco unas medialunas de manteca a ver si convenzo a alguien...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Por San José???


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Troésma!!! No te sientas sóloooo!!! jejeje

Estamos estamos... en la vuelta... yo de laburos, estudios y demais, pero estamos... además de que la lluvia estos dos dias no me ha dejado salir a buscar ese acertijo que me anda por acá por la vuelta... jejeje

Por Mercedes??



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Larobi said:


> ¿debo interpretar que si la foto es de tu producción ... *esos churros los hicieros vos y Tatita?* Si es así, :bow::bow::bow::bow:


^^ No no Profe... para que uno se va a poner a hacer esas cosas y llenar su casa de olor si hay gente que lo hace tan bien?? jejejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh... yo pense que los churros los hacian ustedes !!! igual acepto comprados !!! es una transversal a 18 y a 20 metros de la misma.:banana::banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Uruguay yo no andaba estaba con dolor de cabeza,etc pero ahora estoy mejor


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

A 20 metros de 18??? 

No estaremos hablando de la entrada del edificio de Rio Negro y 18 ahi frente a la Pasiva del Entrevero donde está lleno de agencias de viajes??


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ :bleep::tongue: Estaba por decir esa calle para estar seguro y mencionar lo que escribistes!!! Jajajaja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Exactamente de esa estamos hablando! es el Edificio Argela. Su turno Tatito!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me alegro que ande mejor don Rodrigo !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> *Exactamente de esa estamos hablando!* es el Edificio Argela. Su turno Tatito!


^^ :banana::banana::banana:

Cuando afloje la lluvia voy a pasar por ahí a mirarlo mejor... 


PD: Ya subo...



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Me alegro que ande mejor don Rodrigo !!!


Gracias :hug:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Me suena Tatito...

Me parece que esta en la Ciudad Vieja ¿no? o me confundo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esa la debe tener en la de esquinas y proas !!! Centro?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... si está o no está en Esquinas y Proas es una gran pista que por ahora me la guardo... jejeje

No es el Centro, pero es barrio vecino... 

No es Ciudad Vieja Rodri...


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si no fuera porque lo creo un hombre de bien diria que ese es el viejo y querido Edificio Lux de Constituyente y Rodo. Respuesta final, don Tatito.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> *Si no fuera porque lo creo un hombre de bien diria que ese es el viejo y querido Edificio Lux *de Constituyente y Rodo. Respuesta final, don Tatito.


Jejejeje... y si fuera el viejo y querido Lux, porque yo dejaría de ser un hombre de bien?? :lol::lol::lol:




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Era bromita DOn Tatone, era bromita !! pero reconozca, reconozca!!! es el viejo Lux !!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Jejeje.. claro que es el viejo Lux (como el jabón :lol











Vió que le tiré con algo fácil, no nos mate ahora... jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

le tiro con el estadio centenario o una panoramica del Palacio Salvo...:banana::banana::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> le tiro con el estadio centenario o una panoramica del Palacio Salvo...:banana::banana::lol::lol:


 ^^ :lol::lol::lol:

En realidad estaba pensando en el paraguitas de la torre de Antel... jejejeje


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Estaba en Esquinas y Proas! Jajaja


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Adelante Uruguay


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver... asi que vos andas mirando para arriba, no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas y Montevideanas tardes, mmmm troesma eso es centro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablito !! es centro, si...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Holaaaaa! ¿Acá nadie toma nada, nadie come nada? ¿Qué pachó, ehhhhhh?

Bueno, yo me sirvo: una torta frita y un capuchino. ¿Quién me acompaña? 

Troesma, ¿es el edificio del Rex?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... que sea un torta frita...no ceci, no es el Rex...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es por la main street troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

yes, it is


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no estoy seguro pero Café Montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sure ! you're right ! Go ahead, it's your time (turn?)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, I post a pic in a few seconds...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno acá va:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenasssssssssss... llegué tarde al Café Montevideo!!! Una vez que sé una y me la pierdo :lol::lol:

Que linda torrecita Pablito... costero o alejado de la costa??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Tatin , ta linda no?, está en un barrio costero...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ta linda si señor... será por el Parque Rodó??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno está en los límites de Parque Rodò con otro barrio, que me parece que está en el otro barrio, se entiende o :nuts:?


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

*^*


Veintiuno de Setiembre esquina Williman, o Luis de la Torre. 









.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^no


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Buen día!! ni idea de donde es la torre!! 

pero pasé a dar fe que los churros de mas atrás estaban riquísimos!!! :banana::banana:


buena jornada para todos!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Bueno acá va:


Puede ser en un "mini-pitamiglio" que está sobre Bvar. Artigas, más o menos por la zona de Pta. Carretas


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmmm, mini Pittamiglio no, sobre Bvar Artigas si, Pta. Carretas casi...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Centro Religioso o algo similar???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No URU


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tres Cruces?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tampoco URU


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Pocitos?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pocitos si


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Por la Rambla?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Pero Bulevar Artigas no pasa por Pocitos o si????


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No URU


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Que esta pasando que los post se cambian de lugar???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si exacto solo falta la esquina :banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Perdon Pablito no entiendo esta más raro esto se cambia de lugar los post.

El acertijo esta por la Rambla o por Boulevard Artigas?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

pa me olvide que ya habia dado la calle, disculpa URU 

está sobre Bvar Artigas


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

No pasa nada Pablo.

La pregunta que decia era si Boulevar Artigas pasa por pocitos perdon Pablito :angel:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno tirà la esquina


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Dale Boulevard España?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien de bien URU ahí mismo entre Bvar España y 21 de Setiembre, te toca


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

:banana: Ya Subo!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es por Josè Serrato?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

:cripes::cripes: Yo iva a decir que es para vos este acertijo.

Muy bien Pablo es por Serrato


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejejeje, Josè Serrato y Corumbè, la Iglesia de La Anunciación


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: :yes:

Adelante Pablito!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

N-I I-D-E-A

Emmm esta por tu zona??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no URU


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Belvedere?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como me podes con las tipografias !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por tu base de operaciones ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenasssssss, no es Belvedere y tampoco mi base de operaciones....

Tengo un par mas de tipografias "en vista" troesma....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro Cordon ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma un poquito mas al N


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablito...Aguada entonces?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si Aguada si. Es en el limite de La Aguada con otro populoso barrio...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sobre una calle importante? establecimiento industrial antes que comercial? sigue en actividad?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sobre una calle relativamente importante, antes era un establecimiento industrial, hoy luego de unos años de abandono es un establecimiento comercial...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sobre Rondeau o Paraguay? o una transversal?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma, cruce Agraciada, cruce San Martín y cruce Gral Flores, está por una transversal a estas calles que le mencioné....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno vamos a servir un buen desayuno a ver si logramos atraer a los parroquianos...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Buenas, yo estoy acá con mi té, morfando el coquito del pan. 

¿Sale una pista amistá'?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Ger_man, pista.... Antiguo local de frigorífico


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Percyyyy !!! un tecito con medialuna puede ser maestro ?? Cuando te hemos fallado al servir este desayuno ?|Frigorifico Modelo maestro?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejejeje, va medialuna y tè, nunca fallaron troesma ni habiendo ni no habiendo desayuno 

Efectivamente troesma antiguo frigorífico Modelo en Isidoro de Maria y Arenal Grande:















Avanti es su turno


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah era ese adelante uruguay!!


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Pa, nunca lo hubiera adivinado. 

Veremos qué publica el amigo Uruguay360. kay:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Que rica la comida Pablito!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

German, Rodrigo, como andan ? un saludo a la barra del peine fino, como dice el maestro... Ahi suboi algo, denme unos minutitos..


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola troesma, lo aguardamos por aquí con el mate pronto...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Holaaaa! ¿llego para el mate? ¿Quedó la torta de chocolate? Parece ser Selva Negra ... :nuts: Gracias Pablín, me perdí el desayuno, pero bueno, acá estoy esperando el desafío del Troesma, Troesma entre Troesmas jejeje ... :banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, vamos a ver donde esta ESTA PRECIOSURA...Y YA LES AVISO NO ES EN EL CENTRO...:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y troesma será el nacional o el swift...?

Ceci la selva negra con café o con capucchino?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Era el Swift, sabia que lo sacabas enseguida...por que la otra vez preguntaste por el y te dije que tenia fotos...jejej!! podria decirse que la coloque solamente para que la vieran...
Esta vista es frente a la entrada del Dique de las Armada, como veran ta hecho carozo.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Pablito, la torta con café ... ¿Ya acertaste? ¡¡Pero qué lo p ... tiró!!:nuts:

Genioooooo :lol:

¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones, Gran Maestro!!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^Gracias profe , aguarde un instante que el Almiron está moliendo el café...

Pa la verdad troesma que está hecho puré, una lástima, en fin... 

Me gustaría, si no le parece mal, que suba ud troesma , yo material tengo pero como ud dijo corría con ventaja...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peero, por favor Pablito!! si tiene dele nomas!!! mire que lo decia porque confio en su buena memoria y estaba seguro que se te iba a ocurrir!!! dale vos nomas, si no tenes subo con gusto pero si no es tu turno super merecido.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok troesma deme unos segundos y ya subo 

Bueno a ver si saben donde está éste con forma de triangulo rectángulo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la miercoles Pablito !!! ta bravo esto... en su zona de operaciones...La Comercial ,Jacinto Vera o Centro Cordon..? disculpe pero ese tanque (precioso) pero tan inespecifico requiere cirugia mayor !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejejeje, estoy seguro troesma que debe haberlo visto unas 10000 veces al susodicho ya que está cerca de un edificio muy fotografiado por ud.
Como pista le puedo decir que pertenecía al depósito de una antigua textil muy conocida, en una zona relativamente cercana al centro, al puerto y bien cerquita a dos centros de estudios terciarios muy importantes....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ohhh !!! sera en la Vieja y querida Alpargatas !!! a la vueltita nomas del Mercado Modelo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno casi, es el primer depósito de la fábrica que ud menciona que está en la calle Angel Floro Costa y Batovì/Yatay, es muy particular éste tanque y edificio, ya que posee una balanza de camiones dentro del mismo y una antigua red de extinción de incendio, muy linda para fotografiar . 
Avanti troesma es su turno


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fenomeno Pablito! me gustaria verla !
subo manhana si me disculpan..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si troesma es posible visitarla ya que funciona un comercio allí e incluso hay un cartel con la explicación de como funciona ésta red de incendio 

Respecto al acertijo mmmm..., me animaría a decir que es un antiguo cine, el central quizás....


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola hola muchachada... solo paso a decir que el Troésma se quedó sin conexión otra vez, se sospecha que sea robo de cableado como la ultima vez, pero no está seguro... así que si quieren sigan jugando hasta que él pueda aparecer...

Yo me estoy yendo a pasear con mis mujeres por el Prado ...

Nos vemos mañana!!!


.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Novedades no hay hno: ... el Troesma me dice que sigue sin conexión ... hno: 


¡¡¡¡Troesmaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! ¡Acá en el cheboli te extrañamos! 

Ni idea del acertijo del susodicho. Y él no puede dar ayudas ahora, así que si alguien quiere postear, postee nomás. ¿Pablín, tenés alguna imagen a mano? Yo no. ¿Alguien quiere subir algún acertijo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Profe ando subiendo una imágenes para el hilo Mvd retro, cuando termine subo una para acà  se sirve un mate


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Pablín, va mateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ... El Troesma me dijo que sigue sin conexión hno: 

(Welcome to the jungle!!! hno


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje, muy rico el mate, en un momento subo algo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Escuela Publica?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

hola URU si es una escuela pública...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Esta por tu area de operaciones?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Reducto¿?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

si


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Opa :banana:

Por Millan?¿?¿


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no, por una paralela...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

hello ... me informa el querido Troesma que sigue sin conexión hno:. Tá, no comments!!!

Acertijo: ¿escuela por General Flores?

Hoy estoy para un capu con alguna cosita dulce ... ¿quién se anota?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

hola profe , que macana lo del troesma, trasmitale mis saludos...

No es por Gral Flores, recordemos: Escuela, Reducto, por una paralela a Millàn...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas... el Troésma sigue sin conexión?? hno:

Como anda la barra bochinchera?? que se cuenta??

Algo dulce dijeron?? Aunque les suene ridículo yo estoy dándole a un paquetito que me compré ayer de semillas de girasol acarameladas... jeje... si alguno gusta le convido :lol:

Cual era el acertijo??


Edit: Ya vi el acertijo... pero la verdad... la verdad... la verdadddddd... nunca lo vi... jejeje

San Martín??




.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

exacto tatin S Martin, solo falta la esquina...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Blandengues??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, casi es esquina Vilardebò enfrente al edificio de Antel...

Avanti Tatin tu turno


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Dale Tatito adelante.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahhhh... pero me la diste por aproximación estando como a seis cuadras!!! jejeje

Bueno... vamos con una media facil...













.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta Tatito, es debe ser centro, no?...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Muy perspicaz Pablito... ese material/detalle/conservación no puede estar en ningún otro de los barrios perifericos de la ciudad... aunque si podía estar en CV...

Centro si... ahora afine la busqueda... :bowtie:

Pista: Exactamente enfrente a un acertijo que puse *yo* y me lo adivinaste *vos*... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmmm... por Colonia?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... si... Colonia... esquina??


No vale que la saques tan facil... :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

digamos Andes...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... ahi vá... lo supiste desde el primer post... jejeje



















*------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Y la pista:

En frente a este otro muy lindo de dos pisos donde hay una farmacia...









Todo suyooooooooooooooooo




.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Excelentes imàgenes Tatito, esa cuadra de Colonia tiene algunos edificios muy bonitos y bien mantenidos, me imagino que los grabados del local de la esquina de Colonia y Andes los tenes re vistos...

Bueno acà dejo:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Salú la barra! Paso el parte de hoy ... hno:hno:hno:hno: el gran Troesma, Troesma entre Troesmas, sigue sin conexión, parece que Antel va a demorar en arreglar el asunto. 

Acertijo: ¿centro?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

hola profe  q mal lo del troesma hno:. Respecto al acertijo, un poco mas al E


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenas, saludos desde un importante hotel montevideano, sede de mi trabajo temporario...
El Cordon Pablito ?? los extranhoooo !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

En ewse caso...Una paralela a 18?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Uy un hilo que sigue vivo dentro del foro Uruguayo! esto es un milagro!! :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

espectro said:


> Uy un hilo que sigue vivo dentro del foro Uruguayo! esto es un milagro!! :lol:


 ^^ Jejeje... serás podrido eehh??


Hola Troésmaaaaaaaaaa... nosotros te extrañamos tambiénnnnn

No sé donde puede estar eso... cuales eran las coordenadas??

Pablito: grabados... grabados... mmmm... voy a tener que pasar de nuevo por ahi a mirar... jejeje



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


>


Traigoooooooo



uruguay360 said:


> Buenas, saludos desde un *importante hotel montevideano, sede de mi trabajo temporario...*


^^ Recién pasé por allí, no me viste por la ventana?? jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

porrque ? que pasó con los otros ??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeero tatito, pega el grito que bajo !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> porrque ? que pasó con los otros ??


Nada... ya te pondré al día de los movimientos sísmicos que han habido 

Es que no sabía que estabas ahi!!! Lo leí cuando volví hace un rato jejeje... `



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas, buenas como están?....

Troesma!!! que gustazo saber de ud  se lo extraña por el cheboli...

Tatin las coordenadas eran mas al E del Centro, no es Cordòn, es un rrioba costero...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sale alguna ampliacion visual Maestro ? siempre desde mi segunda casa, la primer casa sigue igual y no hay novedades, compraremos un movil cuando pueda salir de aqui y tener un minuto libre...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesmaaaa!!!!! que gusto leerlo de nuevo , ya va ampliación....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Disculpen la pobre ampliación visual, tomé la foto así como está a continuación :bash:, como contrapartida les digo el barrio en que se encuentra ésta casona, Parque Rodò no por Gonzalo Ramirez ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Podrá ser Lauro Muller Maestro ? El gusto es mutuo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No es Lauro Muller, cruce el parque troesma... Actualmente es un instituto de enseñanza de informática...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno muchachada, el acertijo es en Acevedo Diaz esq Javier de Viana. Asì que el que tenga una imagen avanti que le toca...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Bueno, ¿qué pasa acá? ¿dónde anda la gente? Veo que no soy el único que anda desaparecido.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueee... llegue y digo : que hacemos?? Pablito, usted no se enoja si le pido que ponga algo nuevo y arrancamos de vuelta. Ahora por Ancel Movil:nuts:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesssmmmmaaaaaaaa... que bueno y que gusto leerlo de nuevo , bueno a ver donde está esta torrecilla:














Percy traè las 1/2 lunas que ya está el mate pronto...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Centro? ¿Cuidad Vieja? Por tirar algo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Ger_man, ninguno de los dos...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Pa, tirame algún otro dato, estoy remando solo che


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dale, mmm... es un edificio público


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

HOLA GENTE

¿No será una torrecita tipo mirador que está dentro del predio del Hospital Vilardebó?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si Emilio adelante tu turno...


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

sigo solo en este foro :lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Bueno, bueno... ¡ME TOCA!

A ver si hay alguien por ahí con ganas de adivinar


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Por Av Gral Flores?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola genteeee!!!! Quietín esto, eh? Bueno, acá vamos: capuchinos para toooodos .... ¿quién se anota?

A ver ... si es una adivinanza de Emilio ... ¿no será de su coto de caza, la Ciudad Vieja? Mmmmmm ....


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Sip CV


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Buenas, buenas, ¿qué talco?

Acá ando, sobreviví con éxito al examen que tuve anoche, así que aquí vuelvo al ruedo.

En cuanto al juego, se sabe que es en la CV, pero espero que el amigo Emilio tire otro dato a ver si le damos captura al lugar.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenas noches....todo pagado...telaranhas en el mostrador....hmmmmm...que pasó!!!!
amigos... volvemos??


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Bueno, al fin aparece uno, al menos no me siento solo esperando acá. A ver si alguien se tira alguna imagen para seguir con el juego.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Volvemos, volvemos!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


Hay voluntad política?? 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vamo arriba tonces......


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿hay quórum? 

Síiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


A ver, a moverse ... al Percy se le acabó la licencia, media pila, Místerrrrr :lol::lol:


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Buenas tardes, con el permiso del señor guarda y el señor conductor pasaré a dejarles una imagen para ver si alguien logra adivinar dónde está:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas buenas como anda la barra del peine fino...? A la flauta Germàn ta complicada, creo que se trata de un edificio serà Pocitos?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Andamos en omnibus ahora en vez de tener nuestro boliche????:lol:

Cayeron las cosas, yo diria por las molduras que es ciudad vieja o el centro.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Imaginé que iba a estar difícil pero igual yo los ayudo. No es en Pocitos, Seba está más acertado, perfilen para ese lado.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Centro entonces Germán?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Ciudad Vieja.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta! serà por la peatonal Sarandì?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

No, pero tampoco te vayas muy lejos, es un piso alto, no hay muchos edificios de altura en la zona.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Germàn...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

pablito28 said:


>


Mmmmm.....

¿Será por Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, che...andate màs para el NW


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Pa, no sé, tiro fruta:

¿Paso Molino?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Un poco mas al S...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Aguada?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Casi che, Reducto en realidad...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Por Garibaldi? ¿Por Millán?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Serìa esquina Millan pero no es Garibaldi


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Mmmm.... ¿es un comercio?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Pa, está salado che, además me dejaron remando solo. ¿Sale una ayuda visual?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Esquina Millán? Cerca de Boulevard Artigas??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sale ayuda visual estimados 










Mas al S de Bvar Tatìn


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es la Galeria Carulla en Vilardebo entre San MArtin y Millan. Como andan che??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

E il maestro è tornato y adivinó, como está troesma?. 

Mire que ya le prendí el horno para las pizzas 

Avanti, che Roma non aspetta


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y vamos entonces con las muzzas !!!! ya subo!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

bien facil


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y será el Parque Rodó troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que no? fijese bien!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Que nabo que soy, es un cementerio, el central?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeero claro !!! es el cuerpo central, donde esta el Panteon Nacional. Es un gusto decirle ...: su turno !!!
Que es de la vida de Emilio?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ud sabe que apareció hace unos días no recuerdo en que hilo diciendo que estaba muy ocupado pero q prometía retornar, ya subo :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesante...SC? Saint Catherine?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma, le digo que las iniciales tienen relación con el edificio pero no es Saint Catherine, es un edificio público


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Suprema corte?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Seba , no, no es la Suprema Corte...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola como andas pablin? madrugamos hoy, al menos yo que lo maximo que me levanto temprano es a las doce ultimamente:lol:

Está en el centro o en ciudad vieja?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^:lol::lol::lol: y como buen mininofun que sos te gusta trasnochar anda a saber por cuanto tejado anduviste :lol:

No son esos barrios Seba pero es vecino


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Uy, la verdad ya ni me acuerdo:lol::lol:

No es en el edificio de la ose en cordon? no se, me da como a fuente.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Seba, no es Cordòn es para el otro lado, el barrio siguiente de la CV


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aguada o BArrio Sur?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aguada, yes troesma....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablin, pero esas siglas no corresponden a su etapa de edificio publico, no? ni tampoco el mosaico... es asi?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si troesma, San....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

San Cayetano!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^:lol::lol::lol: el San es el comienzo de la primera palabra Sana.....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Uhhh Sanatorio Canzani, don Pablito, pense que alguna parte de San Casyetano habria quedado publica!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien de bien troesma , efectivamente el Sanatorio Canzani, avanti...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias!!! Como le va a la barra bolichera?? Les cuento que he estado mirando de reojo los acertijos pero no sabía ninguno por eso no participé, pero ando por acá, arrimo una silla a la mesa y balconeo un poco...

Por cierto... traje el desayuno así que vayan sirviendosé nomás... 













.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Tatín ... siempre tan amable ud. Me sirvo algo mientras viene el Troesma, para mí el ganador de hoy. ¡¡¡Decanooooooooo!!!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Eso es para todos para compartir tatito o hay uno para cada uno?

jajajajajaja.

Muy prolijito todo, me encanta desarmar tan linda escena para saborear el rico desayuno que se muestra:lol:
Gracias tatin, ahora esperemos a ver.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Jejeje... era uno de esos para cada uno Seba!!! Como estuvo?? 

Ahora me traigo una pizzita para compartir entre todos para el almuerzo, creo que es el tamaño grande, vos decís que alcanza? :lol::lol::lol:













Y el acertijo?? :dunno:


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^:lol::lol::lol: creo que alcanza, me viene bárbaro ya que al desayuno no llegué 

Gracias Tatin


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Estuvo riquisimo tatito, mil gracias!!!!!!!!:hug:

La pizzita tambien riquisima, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm riquiZIIImooooooooooo :lol:
Alcanza lo mas bienkay:


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Opa, no me dejen afuera. 

¿A quién le toca publicar?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Segun Ceci a mi... ya subo!!! recien llegué !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

troesma como està?, digamè es en mvd?

quedaron unas 1/2lunas y pizza que prefiere?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y podremos pegarle una calentadita a la pizza maestro? Es en Montevideo, efectivamente.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Perfecto troesma le damos una calentada en el horno que el Almiron lo prendió hoy temprano...

Será La Comercial o La Unión?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mmmnnnooo... pero no esta lejos de alli...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y serà por Bella Vista/Arroyo Seco?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mas bien entre La Union y La Comercial..


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y bueno tiro fruta La Blanqueada?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

fRUTA PAL YOGUR SERIA EN ESTE CASOO.. correcto La Blanqueada... acerquese un pco y se la damos por buena...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No recuerdo bien troesma pero puede ser por Mariano Moreno/Emilio Raña?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es ahi mismo Pablito !!! solamente memoria o alguna ayuda satelital...? jeje


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana:

ud sabe que tenia un vago recuerdo ya que ando poco por esa zona y con google lo confirmè :lol::lol::lol: ya subo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfecto, lo esperamos ! cambio de avatar, eh?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje, se me endurecieron los pelos viò? A ver bien facilonga...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peero, la tengo vista... Perlox? Indumex? Xexox? Grafi...algo? Sudamtex???? Aguada o alrededores?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma ninguna de ellas, vaya para los lìmites del embajador y del forista que prepara impecables desayunos y captura excelentes fotos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ejido y Mercedes... o algo mas abajo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No mas hacia el SW


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Diria entonces en las inmediaciones del Cementerio central


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Eh no se me fue demasiado al S, ciudad vieja digamos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesma le dejò la posta ya que parto para el N, se trata de ronditex en 25 de Mayo y Ciudadela.

Saludos, buenas noches y mañana los leo desde el N


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como te daras cuenta saqwue la cuenta del limite de los barrios y por alguna razon (entre los cuales el cansancio es una de las principales) saque la conclusion que el limite entre La Ciudad Vieja y el Centro es Ejido...hno:

Si, ahora la ubico..
Buen viaje Pablito. seguimos en contacto a la distancia.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Ronditex. 25 de Mayo y Juncal, junto al Imperium Building y a pasos del Banco Central.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿No había salido ya la imagen del edificio de Ronditex? Me parece recordar que ya había aparecido en el juego.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Puede ser si... tengo un vago recuerdo.

Pablito marchó al norte y antes de irse develó el mismo la respuesta. 

Esperamos a que desde algún punto de ROdelU se contacte con el boliche y nos tire otra o tire al boléo quién sigue el juego... no??


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Sigue sin aparecer nadie por acá?? Ah noooooo... muchachadaaaaaaaaaa...

Tendremos que cancelar la picada que organicé?? 













.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Nada de cancelar la picada, yo estoy acá, si no aparece nadie más problema de ellos. :lol: :lol:

¿A quién le toca?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahi va... German, esa es mucha comida para nosotros dos nomás, así que esperemos que sigan apareciendo comensales... jejeje

No se a quién le toca, pero yo me mando para romper el hielo...












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo esa picada Tatin , che se tratara de un antiguo cine por el centro/cordon?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Apareció Pablito!!! :banana::banana: 

Estimado... te diría que la ubicación andas acertado, pero no fué cine/teatro, que yo sepa... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias por la bienvenida Tatin , mmmm se trata de un edifico, serà por una calle paralela a 18?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Usted merece 

Paralela a 18 no... pero no esta muy lejos de esta...


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta quedè medio despistado, voy a pensarla mas...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola!!! ¡qué picada, Tatín! Tante grazie!! .... 

no será por Ejido, Mercedes ... por ahí?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola Profe!!! Ya te serviste de la picada?? Pensé que Pablito y German se habían comido todo, jejeje

Andás cerca... a unas cuadras diría yo... es perpendicular a 18 de Julio 


.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ No, yo dejé algunos "manises" y algunos "chizitos". :lol: :lol:

No tengo mucha idea de dónde es, voy a seguir pensando.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Ahi va... German, esa es mucha comida para nosotros dos nomás, así que esperemos que sigan apareciendo comensales... jejeje
> 
> No se a quién le toca, pero yo me mando para romper el hielo...
> 
> ...



Traigooooo, serà por Rio Branco Tatin ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No señor... no es por Rio Branco, es más hacia el límite con el otro barrio que dijiste al principio... pero no tanto... jejeje













.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Paaa, me suena a Aquiles Lanza/Yaguaròn a la altura de Soriano o Canelones...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Para ese lado hay una parecida?? Mañana voy a sacarle fotos entonces... jejejeje

No mister... lado Norte de la "principal avenida"



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^jejejejeje, lado norte, lado norte....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenaassss, perdido como turco en la neblina... no tiene nada que hacer que andar mirando pa' arriba??


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ Yo miro y miro pa arriba y no sé dónde está eso que publicó Tatito. :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si me pasa lo mismo !! Todo bien German ??


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenasssssssss... recién llego del liceo de una divertidisima clase de Historia, de la revolución industrial a nuestros días en sólo una hora y media :nuts::nuts:

Troésmaaaaa... buenvenido nuevamente, que placer tenerlo por aquí... como es eso de que ando mirando para arriba?? No se podía?? Para la próxima entonces pongo baldosas para que adivinen donde están :lol::lol::lol:

Ultima ayuda visual... con esta pista la tienen que sacar... 











.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo digo yi entre Colov nia y 18...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Exactamente señor!!! 

Lo sacaste por el edificio en sí o porque conocés la ubicación de los comercios de abajo?? De chusma nomás... jejeje


Tire y pegue!!!



.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Yi entre Colonia y 18 de Julio

EDIT: por lo visto, no soy el único que llamó por teléfono a la peluquería y por eso parecía tan extrañado el hombre que me atendió


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

NicoBolso said:


> Yi entre Colonia y 18 de Julio según el dueño de la peluquería.


Jejejeje... no puedo creer que llamen a una peluquería para preguntarle: "disculpá... donde queda tu peluquería??" :lol::lol::lol: Debería haber borrado el telefono de la imagen... :lol::lol::lol:


Te ganó Uruguay360 por unos minutos nomás... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon, perdon !!! yo no llamé para preguntar donde quedaba la peluqueria !!!!! yo llamé para preguntar si era la ferreteria....ah no? pero donde queda eso amigo?... ajá! Yi entre 18 y Colonia? hmm... gracias amigo estilista....!!! ahora subo!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bue... a ver ... donde tá el pescao ? y no llamen a ninguna pescaderia, por favor !!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... definitivamente debí haber borrado el telefono... acá el que no corre>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> se teletransporta!!!! :lol::lol:

Linda foto!!! Parece ser un tipo grande el que tiene el "pescao"... pero no recuerdo haberlo visto... Montevideo??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buena pregunta... no senhor... no es Montevideo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hay por lo menos dos datos relevantes en la imagen que pueden ser explorados...jejej!! perdon perdon !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmmm... no está en Montevideo?? Por lo pronto que te puedo decir es que es obra del escultor Ramón Bauzá... pero ni idea donde esta ni de quién es la escultura... las letras esculpidas abajo en el lateral se me hacen ilegibles... 




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Exacto, es de Ramón Bauzá, esa es una de las pistas...la otra es visual, pero bue...puede no ser reconocida, aun para un gran observador , como los que poblamos estas paginas... que me dice del lugar...?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah, me sacaron de Montevideo y ya me perdí. :lol: :lol:

No había pensado esa de ver el número de teléfono, me ganaron de mano, qué maldad.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dele German, jueguesela con algun destino a ver si emboca... tampoco es Vichadero !!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Visual?? Mmmm... la sandalia se me hace greco-romana... pero no me conduce a mucha cosa... 

Maldonado??




.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Colonia? No sé, tiro fruta.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

depsrtamento de maldonado es correcto...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Paaaa, cualquier cosa dije yo, me voy a autosancionar hasta nuevo aviso por la cantidad de fruta que he vertido a este juego. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Tatito said:


> Buenasssssssss... r*ecién llego del liceo de una divertidisima clase de Historia, de la revolución industrial a nuestros días en sólo una hora y media :nuts::nuts:*
> 
> Troésmaaaaa... buenvenido nuevamente, que placer tenerlo por aquí... como es eso de que ando mirando para arriba?? No se podía?? Para la próxima entonces pongo baldosas para que adivinen donde están :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...



Ommmmmm ... ommmmmmm .... la colega está zarpáaaa ... seguramente, no lo preguntará después. Pero no importa, te presto libros, a tus órdenes, don't worry!! 

No intervengo porque, como me pasa a veces, no puedo ver las imágenes ...hno:


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

*pregunta???*

uruguay vos sos de Vichadero?




uruguay360 said:


> Dele German, jueguesela con algun destino a ver si emboca... tampoco es Vichadero !!!:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Espectro, era solo una forma de decir... vos si sos de aquellos pagos?
Tiren algo che, de la imagen...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Bue... a ver ... donde tá el pescao ? y no llamen a ninguna pescaderia, por favor !!



Traigoooooo


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Piriápolis?¿Una plaza o algún club de pesca?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

HOLA GENTE:

Debe ser una estatua de San Rafael, arcángel... por las alitas y el pescado... ¿En alguna iglesia?
¿No hay algo llamado San Rafael en Punta del Este o por ahí?

SALUDOS (después de muuuucho tiempo)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh bueno... aca llegó gente que sabe.... Emilio, maestro.... siga diciendo que me gusta lo suyo... entonces .. cual es la conclusion?
Ceci: No es Piriápolis.
Saludos a todos y vamos terminar con esto y que pase el que sigue...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahora que leo bien su mensaje..le tengo que decir que sí, que hay algo que se llama San Rafael en pUNTA DEL eSTE, ES UNO DE SUS BARRIOS MAS ANTIGUOS Y BONITOS, FUE EL EJE DE LA MOVIDA desde los cuarenta hasta los 70s, Es la capilla que queda detras del Hotel San Rafael, y al lado del Hotel La Capilla.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Troesma! El boliche se va llenando de nuevo, por suerte ... hoy es viernes, en tu calendario sagrado es día de pizzas, verdad ... Mmmmmm .... se siente, se sienteeee!

Hola, Emilio!!!! Qué bueno verte por acá! Apareciste e hiciste el gol, no esperaba menos de vos ... Bueno, ganaste :cheers:, así que volviste con todo!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Efectivamente Ceci... el embajador salio de sus feudos e igual anotó ! esperamos lo suyo...


----------

